# I need a MARA agent in USA



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I am currently in USA working on a H1B visa. I want to move to Australia on a work visa permanently. Does anybody know of a good MARA agent here in the USA???


thanks


----------



## aswinaus (Jun 19, 2011)

*Hi*



lifeisgood said:


> I am currently in USA working on a H1B visa. I want to move to Australia on a work visa permanently. Does anybody know of a good MARA agent here in the USA???
> 
> 
> thanks


Hi did you find any MARA agent here in the USA, am also searching for a good MARA agent, pls share


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll just point out that agents don't have to be in the same country as you. You can use agents in Australia too and a couple of our mods did just that. 

It's just another option for you. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

Guys you can go to https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394 and search for registered agents. 

The MIA website also has a "search for an agent" function Migration Institute of Australia


Geographical location of the agent is irrelevant. Choose the agent if there is a good rapport during the initial consultation and you feel confident enough about him/her. You can also ask for references from satisfied clients before you finalize.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

aswinaus said:


> Hi did you find any MARA agent here in the USA, am also searching for a good MARA agent, pls share


I know this is an old post...

Avoid this agent : Y-Axis Career Overseas..they are based in hyderabad ...they are thugs and inexperienced...


----------

